# just another rainbow shot :)



## vonnagy (Dec 17, 2004)

Woke up with a nasty hangover at 6:00 am. I couldn't get any sleep so I decided to head up to bastion point with my camera. One the way up I took this shot, my hangover felt alot more tolerable afterwards. haven't posted in these parts in a while, enjoy:


----------



## LittleMan (Dec 17, 2004)

nice! I like it!


----------



## sillyphaunt (Dec 17, 2004)

Amazing shot, , just perfect, thanks for sharing.


----------



## will965 (Dec 17, 2004)

Mybe you should get pissed more often if this is the result.   (i'm not in any way suggesting drinking is good - it is bad)


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2004)

Mark! Wow!
(This is not on the CD then, right?)

This is yet another of those lovable vonnagy-photos!
What was the light source?
(How much photoshop do your photos show?)


----------



## danalec99 (Dec 18, 2004)

the maestro returns! 

Awesome work!


----------



## craig (Dec 18, 2004)

Amazing! I love the wide feel and the road adds the perfect finishing touch.


----------



## angelikmermaid (Dec 18, 2004)

wow that is beautiful. thats an awesome shot.


----------



## Sk8man (Dec 18, 2004)

what a great rainbow! i can never see the both edges of the rainbow.
this is a great photo.


----------



## Nytmair (Dec 18, 2004)

haven't seen you post here in a while.... glad to see you back 

great shot! love how the ground looks


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Dec 18, 2004)

Damn! Great stuff mate.


----------



## vonnagy (Dec 18, 2004)

oi, thanks to all for your responses 



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> Mark! Wow!
> (This is not on the CD then, right?)
> 
> This is yet another of those lovable vonnagy-photos!
> ...



no this a brand new pic and not on the CD, just took it yesterday. I brightened the edges of the path so eyes would follow them up to the top of the hill and rainbow in photoshop. But the sun was very bright, and there was a thunderstorm moving towards me from the hill. So I didn't have to brighten it up too much. 

I was quite lucky with this one. I had about 10 seconds to take the shot before it dispeared, and started pouring rain again.  This picture was the best, it was under exposed 1.5 stop below the meter, the others where a bit washed out a bit or way too underexposed, I took about 5 shots. 

I didn't have much time to play the settings - so again - lucky!  But then again, I was the only nutter to go out in this type of weather so maybe i created my own luck


----------



## terri (Dec 18, 2004)

Surreal looking image, sweetie..... the lighting in NZ never ceases to amaze me.   I mean, I know you usually manipulate in PS to some degree, but you always seem to capture the quality of the light before you enhance it.   Just amazing.   I remember you commenting on the numerous rainbows in NZ, too - I am so happy you're crazy enough to stomp out there and snag these shots.     

I have a different rainbow shot that's my personal fave of yours    but this one is way cool - menacing and beautiful all at once.        I like the composition here, too.   

Merry Christmas, Mark!   Hope the hangover is better.   I told you to send me that bottle, shame on you for drinking the whole thing.


----------



## Karalee (Dec 19, 2004)

Ack! Another boring rainbow Nagy  

Lurvely, would look good as an ecard or something too


----------



## benQuad (Dec 19, 2004)

great work, awesome. but i'd still love to see it without the rainbow.


----------



## Aga (Dec 19, 2004)

:shock: Awesome... Beautiful pic!


----------



## Lula (Dec 22, 2004)

Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaark!!!!!!!!!!!! :LOL: 


Thats beautifull   hehehehehe!

Great colours, lovely picture.......I wanna be there to see that beautifull rainbow  :goodvibe: 


Great shot as always!


----------

